# How to Bake a Savory Pie



## aj47 (Nov 24, 2017)

Because I want the crust to gently flake,
I cut in frozen butter to make crumbs.
I'll wash the shell with egg before I bake;
you'll note how delicate the crust becomes.

I fill the egg-washed shell with chunks of meat,
potatoes, carrots, onions and some peas.
Of course no proper sav'ry pie's complete
without some Worcestershire and grated cheese.

I add those to a gravy for the sauce.
then pour it gently so as not to spill.
Next, cover it with pastry strips, criss-cross--
a lattice showing off my baking skill.

And, finally, some foil wrapping 'round
so that the edges won't become too browned.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 24, 2017)

yum!
total sensory immersion!


----------



## Debra (Nov 25, 2017)

Delicious, this made me hungry. You've inspired me to make pie for dinner.

-Deb


----------



## escorial (Nov 25, 2017)

Do you do utube vids about cooking your recipes..


----------



## aj47 (Nov 25, 2017)

No,  I don't have the equipment or a good enough kitchen space.  I only have the blog.  My concerns are a) does everyone say "WORSE-ter-SHIRR" and b) punctuation.  I was an avid listener of books, not reader, growing up, so my intake of punctuation is not as refined as my intake of vocabulary.


----------



## escorial (Nov 25, 2017)

Words without punctuation is not a recipe for misunderstanding....


----------



## TuesdayEve (Nov 25, 2017)

Looks delicious...by this time,  you should have eaten it... yummy.
I thought the rhyming was good too... liked S1 L4 matched with crumbs
and sauce/criss-cross


----------



## aj47 (Nov 25, 2017)

This started as a NaPo write the morning after I made a Reuben pie. It needed work though.


----------



## escorial (Nov 25, 2017)

Smell avision hasn't arrived so could this be the beginning of smelling poetry...




After reading your work I was inspired to eat 3 of the 5 shop bought vanilla doughnuts..


----------



## TL Murphy (Nov 25, 2017)

The punctuation works fine.  A strict grammatitian would probably put a comma after “Of course” and a pair of commas around “gently” and probably a comma after “‘round”. But I think the punctuation works fine as it is.  I don’t think it’s necessary to be strict about grammar rules in poetry.  The point is to be understood. I pronounce “Worcestershire” (wuss-te-shirr). I don’t pronounce the first two “r”s and I shorten the 4 syllables to 3.

As a sonnet, I miss the turn at line 9.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 25, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Because I want the crust to gently flake,
> I cut in frozen butter to make crumbs.
> I'll wash the shell with egg before I bake;
> you'll note how delicate the crust becomes.
> ...



i haz no applicable credentials,
but that's my best attempt at
punctuation edit/reader pro-nun-SI-Ashun.


----------



## Robbie (Nov 25, 2017)

Annie I pronounce it with three syllables “woos ti shirr” or “woos te sure”, a schwa in last syllable. You’ve given me an idea on how to use my leftovers. Sounds like a great crust!


----------



## Nellie (Nov 25, 2017)

Robbie said:


> Annie I pronounce it with three syllables “woos ti shirr” or “woos te sure”, a schwa in last syllable.



 Robbie, I say woos-ti-sure.


----------



## Robbie (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Nellie, I think the way you say it would sound exactly the same as my pronunciation. :salut:


----------



## sas (Nov 25, 2017)

Great poem. Great recipe. Finally, a poem that serves a purpose, unlike mine. Bet you could publish a cookbook with poetry. Really. It would be unique.


----------



## Robbie (Nov 25, 2017)

Annie, I think Sas is right....recipes in poetry....would make a nice gift. Great idea Sas.


----------



## sas (Nov 26, 2017)

Really think about this for publishing around the holidays for next year. Cookbooks sell then. If you do this, make sure "Recipes" is first word so picked up. Few want poetry, but might like the unusual idea. 

Recipes in Poetry

Maybe something like that. Title has assonance, too. Smiles. Do it.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2017)

Annie, I love this... as I read it,  thought "this is something I could bake"... you went through the steps, made it sound easy, not intimidating at all... I agree with sas, and great minds think alike... I can see a cookbook, with the poem outlining the recipe ... then the actual recipe following... maybe even a cookbook for kids  teach them poetry and cooking at the same time... hahaaa... this is different from most of your work, and a tasty treat indeed...


----------



## aj47 (Nov 26, 2017)

Aha!  Found it !   

https://www.writingforums.com/threads/165126-Hello?p=1990813&viewfull=1#post1990813

This is where it started ......


----------



## Nellie (Nov 26, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Aha!  Found it !
> 
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/165126-Hello?p=1990813&viewfull=1#post1990813
> 
> This is where it started ......



:scratch: So, this posted before, not just for Thanksgiving...... Knew it!


----------



## ned (Nov 26, 2017)

hello - enjoyed the rhyming Astro - what's for pudding?

cheers.........Ned


----------



## meghanwithanH (Aug 19, 2018)

This is fantastic! I should consider writing about food as well since it’s one of my true loves


----------



## Namyh (Aug 28, 2018)

Astroannie - I loved your savory visuals. Now I got saliva running down the side of my mouth and I can't find my Brawny paper towels......anywhere!! Whoa! LOL. Thanks for sharing your culinary masterpiece. I'm full. Namyh


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 31, 2018)

Wostersher - Wo as in a cross between wolf the beginning of whoop - It's English, so from the same stable as Liecestershire, pronounced Lestersher...


----------

